# Cat has started biting.



## Tinamoo (Jun 11, 2012)

We got our cat around 5/6 weeks ago. When I bought him I was told by the previous owner that he was really good around children and he let her two do just about anything. 

I have two daughters ages 8 & 3 and they both adore the cat and want to play and cuddle and kiss him. My 8 year old is not too bad and sort of knows when to back off although she can push it sometimes. My 3 year old just wants to pick him up and cuddle him and although I obviously tell her to leave him when I can see the cat has had enough she just carries on. 

The cat has bitten and scratched both my girls and seems to run away whenever my 3 year old is in the room. It breaks my heart because she loves him so much and says that he is her best friend. (Not sure that the cat agrees with that statement )

What shocked me was, this morning on my birthday of all days, he bit both myself and my husband. My husband said that it is the girls fault because they don't stop messing with him. Both myself and my husband were only trying to stroke him at the time he went to bite. It is my birthday today and to be honest it has put a downer on my day as I never wanted a cat that bites. 

I am not sure what to do now. This is not how I imagined it to be.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, as it is your birthday perhaps there was more commotion than usual in the house (e.g. presents being opened, greetings exchanged) and as a result your cat was over stimulated, or perhaps she'd been handled a lot more than usual, as all the family was around.

Certainly as your cat seems not to like much attention from your 3 year old, she will have undoubtedly signalled this clearly and if her signals were ignored then that will have made her feel frustrated and annoyed, just as you would be if your wishes were ignored.

Cats may bite their guardians as a warning to "back off", when their more gentle signals, such as a swishing tail, have been disregarded. I think you should review what had been happening in the half hour or so before she bit you and your hubby and see what might have led up to it. It won't have been random, that's for sure.

Also, there are different kinds of bites -- if you are referring to a serious bite that breaks the skin, then obviously that is not something you want repeated, and therefore you will have to work out ways of ensuring your cat's need for periods of peace and quiet away from your 3 yr old is respected.

But if you are referring to a gentle bite, almost a "mock" bite, that does not break the skin, and only leaves a slight indentation, then this is a perfectly acceptable and understandable way for a cat to warn humans they are going too far and taking liberties, and *lots of cats do it!*. You may not feel this is not what you (or your child) was doing, but the cat sees it differently and she is entitled to her feelings too.

Hopefully if you are able to understand the reasons for your cat's behaviour better, you will not allow it to spoil a birthday.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Some cats just aren't cats that want lots of carrying and cuddling etc - especially by a 3 yr old who won't be supporting his eight properly. My moggy is a lovely big boy but only has love on* his* terms - you certainly wouldn't carry him around without expecting to be bitten or scratch because that is just his personality - leave him alone and he will come to you for a fuss - this is very possibly your cats personality - you have only had him a very short time really - you don't know how he was treated in his old home, don't really know what he likes etc.

I would a) teach your 3 year old to leave the cat alone and maybe only playing with him using stick toys - she is quite capable of understanding and behaving at this age and b) learn about all the warning signals that cats give out before they resort to biting. A cat is a real animal not a toy - if your 3 year old wants to carry something around buy her a large cat stuffed toy or she could get hurt.

He sounds a stressed cat - I would get a Feliway plug in and back off. Let him settle properly and come to you for affection. DOn't rush it - make petting sessions short and leave him wanting more.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

If your kids have been tormenting him (with love!), that is something that could make the nicest cat cranky. Cats are not like dogs and so can't be pulled about and cuddled whenever - make sure your little ones are supervised and you can keep an eye on how much they are 'loving' him. 

For now you might need to go through a new period of developing trust again with your kitty. Maybe you can spend time with him once the kids have gone to bed giving fuss and treats.

Give him time to come to you and don't force the situation. He may well still be settling in. You could put some feliway plugs around in case he is stressed and this is part of the cause of his bad behaviour.

Hope this helps. 

Happy Birthday BTW!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Haven't got anything to add to the above apart from

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Without wishing to sound harsh,just because a cat will allow children to "do almost anything" doesnt mean that they should.
Children need to be taught to respect animals of all kinds and that means not pushing the bounderies.Even at three years old your child needs to be given ground rules.I think what you experienced today was probably a build up of "stuff" going on before this morning and possibly your cat was picking up on hightened emotions.Cats can be very subtle in their warning signals and will let you know if you dont heed them.
I think you need to make sure that your children do not over stimulate your cat and give him some space,he is still settling in 5/6 weeks is no time at all.
Never leave small children and animals alone ,it is often a recipe for disaster .


----------



## Tinamoo (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I was just a bit shocked that he did it to myself and my husband as usually he is very loving towards us. I understand what you have said though, it could have been a combination of things & he is still settling in. 

I have been looking into getting the feliway plugins. They seem so expensive though. Any idea of where is the cheapest place to buy them?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I order most stuff from here......Feliway Diffuser - Animed Direct
They are vey reliable and I think one of the cheapest.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

My female has used her teeth on the odd occasion to warn me she's really had enough of whatever I was doing to her. It doesn't really hurt as she doesn't break the skin or involve her claws, but I always feel royally chastised. 

How old is your cat, has he been neutered, could he be hurting somewhere as a result of being carried around by a 3yr old? All these things could be factors in his behaviour - whether he has any bruises or not, it sounds like he's terribly stressed out. Is there a place he can go to get away from the kids when their attentions - however well meaning - overwhelm him? He hasn't been with you long and he sounds like he feel pretty threatened.

PS: Happy Birthday!


----------



## lola belle (Mar 17, 2011)

All the responses to the "op" are very wise indeed. Personally I wouldn't allow a 3 year old child to be carrying a cat around, they aren't toys and as much as a child may want to cuddle the cat, the cat could lash out with a paw and claw!! As for the cat biting the adults in the home, he clearly felt threatened and unsure about what was gonna happen to him next, he was on his guard so to speak. I would let him settle in, let him be a cat and not a child's plaything. You will all benefit in the long term.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Our kitten was biting at one stage and we realised it was when he was over stimulated in play with us ans he got carried away.
He bought a delicacy and used it for a bit to help him settle in and now he plays happily with toys and us and then when he wants a cuddle he comes to us. He s currently asleep next to me on the sofa purring away!
Remember affection and attention is always on his terms remember... Cats own their owners!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

When our cat came to us last summer, he was biting alot more than he does now, never breaking the skin but just telling us to back off.

Ive since found out that sometimes over petting can make the cat bite. You usually see the tell tale signs of the tail swishing, but quite often my cat will be happily purring with us stroking him and then decide to nip. I always feel told off when he does this to me and a little sad but thats just the way he is

Its just something cats do. We love him and respect him enough to know when he doesnt want us fussing around him... He comes to us on his terms.

Although Tipsy is very loving (when in the mood) I would never leave him alone with a young child as that would deffinately be asking for trouble.


----------

